# cichlid tank brown hsir algae probs



## john arnold (7 Mar 2019)

hello

All my othervtanks are heavily planted tanks but i fancied some tanganyikan cichlids so their tank has fewer plants in as sand substrate so some epiyphites and chancing couple of amazons, any way got this brown hairish algae pn sand rocks and plants, been sucking it put every couple of days, tank is about 2.5 weeks old, cant adjust light brightness as lidded tank and using inbuilt led that came with this 2nd hand tank,you think this is like new tank syndrome and i should wait it out ?


----------



## Edvet (7 Mar 2019)

pic's?
( could be diatoms)


----------



## soggybongo (7 Mar 2019)

as ed has already stated. this could be diatoms but without pics of your setup its hard to tell, you can reduce the light by using netting/ wifes/ mums stockings or floating plants like limnobium laeviatum, bladderwort.


----------



## john arnold (7 Mar 2019)

Heres pic


----------



## john arnold (7 Mar 2019)

Its brown hair algae really


----------



## dw1305 (7 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





soggybongo said:


> floating plants like limnobium laeviatum, bladderwort.


They would do, I'd try Hornwort (_Ceratophyllum demersum), _it is <"found in Lake Tanganyika"> and really likes hard water. 

There are some other options in <"invasive plants of Lake Tanganyika">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## john arnold (9 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,They would do, I'd try Hornwort (_Ceratophyllum demersum), _it is <"found in Lake Tanganyika"> and really likes hard water.
> 
> There are some other options in <"invasive plants of Lake Tanganyika">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Ok cheers man


----------



## dw1305 (9 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





john arnold said:


> Ok cheers man


I've got plenty spare, but it doesn't post very well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## john arnold (18 Mar 2019)

Thanks, it seems to have levelled off now, ive got some floating plamrs i there now

Cheer# tho


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Mar 2019)

john arnold said:


> Heres pic



I can't see any algae


----------



## john arnold (18 Mar 2019)

sciencefiction said:


> I can't see any algae


I know ha pic is not clear enough aye, honest it is there


----------

